# Best of both worlds



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

I wanted a smart watch for following reasons;

Silent alarm clock 
Message and call alerts 
Countdown timer, with alert 
Stopwatch (when not wearing a chrono)

The fitness tracking is a welcomed bonus.

The dilemma was; I love traditional watches and can't see myself not wearing one.

My solutions was a Fitbit Inspire HR. I've turned off the Screen Wake. Wearing it on my right wrist as a wristband rather than watch.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Makes sense to me. People also wear what might as well be some random bracelet but at least the Fitbit adds some usable stuff.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Or you could Buy a Sinn and go with this option....


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Docrwm said:


> Or you could Buy a Sinn and go with this option....
> View attachment 16012481


Seen that and it's a 100% no from me


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

anonymousmoose said:


> I wanted a smart watch for following reasons;
> 
> Silent alarm clock
> Message and call alerts
> ...


Makes perfect sense. I tried it, but I just couldn't bear anything on my right wrist. Probably because I didn't insist for more than few days.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

utzelu said:


> Makes perfect sense. I tried it, but I just couldn't bear anything on my right wrist. Probably because I didn't insist for more than few days.


What did you try with? That Fitbit I got is small and light weight. Is hate wearing a bulkier item with a large screen


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

anonymousmoose said:


> What did you try with? That Fitbit I got is small and light weight. Is hate wearing a bulkier item with a large screen


I have a Garmin Vivosport. A bit bulky for my taste.


----------



## johncolescarr (Mar 6, 2014)

Here's my solution








i use a strap extender to fit the girth of the ankle. Works very well for steps, HR monitoring, sleep tracking etc. I would really like to see Fitbit offer a dedicated ankle mounted tracker for those who like to wear proper watches or people that have to be bare below the elbow for hygiene reasons, eg the medical profession


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

johncolescarr said:


> Here's my solution
> View attachment 16015700
> 
> i use a strap extender to fit the girth of the ankle. Works very well for steps, HR monitoring, sleep tracking etc. I would really like to see Fitbit offer a dedicated ankle mounted tracker for those who like to wear proper watches or people that have to be bare below the elbow for hygiene reasons, eg the medical profession


Around these parts, this looks like a newfangled low-profile probation monitor.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

johncolescarr said:


> Here's my solution
> i use a strap extender to fit the girth of the ankle. Works very well for steps, HR monitoring, sleep tracking etc. I would really like to see Fitbit offer a dedicated ankle mounted tracker for those who like to wear proper watches or people that have to be bare below the elbow for hygiene reasons, eg the medical profession


Interesting but not for me.


----------



## johncolescarr (Mar 6, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> Around these parts, this looks like a newfangled low-profile probation monitor.


? yes I get that reaction sometimes. Typically if in public I either wear trousers of take it off! But if I forget I do get suspicious glances and people hold onto their handbags a bit tighter! I'm told the real "tags" as we call them in the U.K. are a lot bigger&#8230;


----------



## johncolescarr (Mar 6, 2014)

anonymousmoose said:


> Interesting but not for me.


Embarrassingly I'm too vein to wear a fitness tracker on my opposite wrist, so I'd rather hide it on my ankle under my suit trouser pants/chinos


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

johncolescarr said:


> View attachment 16015700


Apparently the ankles work for both automatic and smart watches.


----------



## johncolescarr (Mar 6, 2014)

lvt said:


> Apparently the ankles work for both automatic and smart watches.


Is this a security measure when travelling in a dangerous neighbourhood?!


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

johncolescarr said:


> Here's my solution
> 
> i use a strap extender to fit the girth of the ankle. Works very well for steps, HR monitoring, sleep tracking etc. I would really like to see Fitbit offer a dedicated ankle mounted tracker for those who like to wear proper watches or people that have to be bare below the elbow for hygiene reasons, eg the medical profession


How do you check your notifications? ) I'd like to see you take a phone call with it


----------



## 23fengshui (Aug 21, 2007)

What's the most discreet fitness/sleep tracker one can get nowadays? I'm open to a wristband or ring. 

I did this a couple years ago with an old Fitbit, forgot the model. Coincidentally I also wore it primarily as a companion to an IWC Chrono. It worked ok but the Fitbit was a bit too bulky still. Want to maybe even try doubling up on the same wrist.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Docrwm said:


> View attachment 16012481


Do both watches run within COSC specs?


----------



## Mic71 (May 19, 2020)

I roll with this.
All the high quality and feel of a regular tag heuer watch with all the benifits of a smartwatch.
Have a great day.


----------



## Ums (Aug 17, 2020)

For something low-key check out the e strap from Frederique Constant 





E-Strap


Introducing E-Strap Make Any Analog Watch Smart BUY USD/EUR/CHF 159-179 (VAT incl.) Built by the watch industry experts that created the Horological Smartwatch, Frederique Constant’s E-Strap is a logical next step to add smart functionality to existing watches. The ultra-small buckle extension...




frederiqueconstant.com





The smart bit is on the buckle, with a regular watch as normal


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

FC has some pretty innovative ideas when it comes to integrating smart watch tech an traditional watchmaking. They don’t get the credit they should be sometimes!


----------



## Kyle89 (12 mo ago)

Docrwm said:


> Or you could Buy a Sinn and go with this option....
> View attachment 16012481


I love it. I'd just take the smart watch off though and keep the Sinn.


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)




----------

